# Signature



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

Although I have got something like 'TTC Silver' in my signature it never appears although I've redone and resaved a few times in Profile.

Other people's sigs seem to work is there something I'm doing wrong? All seems ok in Profile and my avatar is ok.

My bottom bit is blank (so to speak).


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I don't know whats going on here!

I can't upload an avatar, you can't display a sig.

Some people as logging on as other users.

I think this website must be drunk :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Its dashpod syndrome :?


----------

